# american bulldogs..aren't they banned in uk?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I spotted this in my newsfeed and only reason it caught my eye was I was sure there was someone on here with an American Bulldog called Chance.

It's been rehomed by Gables Dogs & Cats home (not sure where in the country that is)










text to go with it says:

DOG OF THE DAY- My name is Chance and I am a 1 year old American Bulldog cross. I am very affectionate young man and I love cuddles. I am looking for a home where I will get lots of exercise. I am suitable to live with another playful dog and older children.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

No, American bulldogs are not a banned breed


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

No they are not Banned


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

God I hate it when people think this just because it has the name American in it - even had some woman at a dog show ask me that question

No - they are not banned at all


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

No they are not banned :thumbup1:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> God I hate it when people think this just because it has the name American in it - even had some woman at a dog show ask me that question
> 
> No - they are not banned at all


I had someone tell me that I was breaking the law because my boy went out without a muzzle...Apparently they are restricted.....
After investigation she was referring to the Irish act


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I had someone tell me that I was breaking the law because my boy went out without a muzzle...Apparently they are restricted.....
> After investigation she was referring to the Irish act


 I've had a lot of people say 'oh - aren't they banned' when I tell them of Kes' make up [mum was an Am Bull]

Firstly do I look stupid enough to admit to having a banned breed
Secondly American Pitbull sounds nothing like American Bulldog

I believe pogo who has Chance here has even had to argue with silly coppers over the same thing


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I've had a lot of people say 'oh - aren't they banned' when I tell them of Kes' make up [mum was an Am Bull]
> 
> Firstly do I look stupid enough to admit to having a banned breed
> Secondly American Pitbull sounds nothing like American Bulldog
> ...


It's a shame that it has come to the stage where we feel we have to defend our dogs just because of the breed/s they are, makes it worse when the people you are arguing with are ill informed :frown2:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> It's a shame that it has come to the stage where we feel we have to defend our dogs just because of the breed/s they are, makes it worse when the people you are arguing with are ill informed :frown2:


Indeed

I just correct them so hopefully they don't make the same mistake again


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I only remembered that it was some kind of an american bull that I thought was banned. 

I don't know much about these types of breeds but just saw his lovely face go past as I scrolled down my newsfeed!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No it not a banded breed

these are the only ones that are -

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gables is in Plymouth 

May have to go and see him he's lovely!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

They are not on the banned breed list, whether or not one could be considered 'pit bull type' is another matter. 

Some of the dogs seized as type are clearly AB crosses. 

It doesn't have to actually have a drop of APBT in it, if it fits the descriptors, it's illegal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

Muze said:


> They are not on the banned breed list, whether or not one could be considered 'pit bull type' is another matter.
> 
> Some of the dogs seized as type are clearly AB crosses.
> 
> It doesn't have to actually have a drop of APBT in it, if it fits the descriptors, it's illegal.


AmBulls and APBT have a lot of similarities and share a lot of the same ancestry so I can definitely see an AmBull being deemed "of type". Honestly, why even bother with breeds if you're going to ban types. Such a weird and arbitrary law... And a law that has not even remotely done any of what it purported to do...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you really think a rescue in the UK would list a banned breed? think about it, it's not gumtree. Gables do know what they are doing


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Gables is in Plymouth
> 
> May have to go and see him he's lovely!


Dangerous        ...... 
..................................
..............................................
.....................................................
You might come home with him!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO for the love of god NO.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

And yes Phloof i have had to argue with the police of the fact that the 'american bulldog' doesn't exist!

OP what breed did you think my Chance was? he's from a well known rescue, and you've seen photos of him as you've liked them before.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ooh hasn't he got a lovely face!

A very cute boy

The BSL is a load of bull.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're perfectly legal but there have been quite a few seized as "pitbulls" I think. The whole law is ridiculous.

He's a gorgeous boy


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Why one earth 

OP..lesson for the night..read up on what the banned breeds are..I remember a month or so ago you were under the impression my bull terriers were a banned breed too.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> It's a shame that it has come to the stage where we feel we have to defend our dogs just because of the breed/s they are, makes it worse when the people you are arguing with are ill informed :frown2:


Fantastic opportunity for education, I'd have thought! :thumbup1:

(Cos let's face it... People are stupid, they need it  )


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Why one earth
> 
> OP..lesson for the night..read up on what the banned breeds are..I remember a month or so ago you were under the impression *my bull terriers were a banned breed* too.


Only in my house  OH doesn't like the look of them.. But he doesn't like the look of Chinese cresteds either - we're still getting one of each at some point..  He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Howl said:


> Dangerous        ......
> ..................................
> ..............................................
> .....................................................
> You might come home with him!!


i wish.. they dont ever really rehome to places with small children


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I spotted this in my newsfeed and only reason it caught my eye was I was sure there was someone on here with an American Bulldog called Chance.
> 
> It's been rehomed by Gables Dogs & Cats home (not sure where in the country that is)
> 
> ...


Forgot to say yes it's me your thinking of.


----------



## Hollow Doubt (Jan 26, 2017)

As far as I can tell if it's a boxer and American pitbull terrier cross it's banned but the bulldog and staffordshire bull terrier or any other non pitbull terrier is fine, I was actually looking at an American Boxer the other day at the erscue shelter and wondered the same thing, ended up with the ordinary staffy anyway just because of her temprament around other animals and people, might have had to muzzle the boxer cross, was actually looking for a pero de pressa Canerio, lost my old one last year, well a year ago actually on 30th of January 2016, she was lovely fantastic with kids and every animal apart from black labradors for some reason, don't know if there was history from before I rescued her or what.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

There are several "types" of american bulldogs as well. Two most common are Scott and Johnson types. The Scott type is frequently mistaken for a pitbull whereas the johnson is mistaken more for a boxer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Hollow Doubt said:


> As far as I can tell if it's a boxer and American pitbull terrier cross it's banned but the bulldog and staffordshire bull terrier or any other non pitbull terrier is fine,


Dogs can be deemed "of type" regardless of if they have any APBT in them or not unfortunately. 
A labXboxer could end up being "of type"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Just 'cos it's a decent excuse.. a couple of johnson type american bulldogs









Although banned in serveral parts of Germany, they are not banned in lower saxony. In fact lower saxony is the only part of germany that has no breed specific legislation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Zombie thread, this thread was started in 2013.


----------

